# Please for purchasing New PC



## rpsingh (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys can u help me for purchasing new PC
1. What is your MAX budget: 
   40 K
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers: Yes
3. What is the purpose of the computer:
  Software Development ( Like to run Oracle, Sql Server, Dotnet, SSRS) and sometimes gaming
4. Planning to overclock: 3
5. Which OS are you planning to use: Window 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed: 500 GB
7. What resolution will the screen run at: 19"
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10
   5
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an  assembler: Yes
10. When are you planning to buy the system: This week
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations: Yes
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in this new rig: No
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from  other city/states? Delhi
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary: No


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.6k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k 
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total - 39.1k


----------



## rpsingh (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for ur reply...
one question like to ask, i heard somewhere that AMD processors are not gud..
is it right or any limitation with AMD processors


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 29, 2010)

rpsingh said:


> thanks for ur reply...
> one question like to ask, i heard somewhere that AMD processors are not gud..
> is it right or any limitation with AMD processors



That's not at all right. If they were bad why would many overclockers & enthusiast PC users use them anyway. I'm myself an AMD user & I'm not saying AMD is good because I use it but because I have even used Intel earlier on. AMD provides great value for money when compared to an Intel counterpart. In your budget settle for an AMD system itself.


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 15, 2010)

I am unable to find at Nehru place
Corsair VX450W, NZXT Gamma


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

try finding FSP saga II 500W and CM elite 310
*DO NOT SETTLE FOR CM EXTREME POWER PSU*


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for ur suggestion.
I am also unable to find MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 , is there any other option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

Sapphire/powercolor


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for ur quick reply ...  I want to ask one more thing the above given rates are tax inclusive or not


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

What config have you decided on finally ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

you have to check the prices yourself at your place also


----------



## mavihs (Jul 16, 2010)

rpsingh said:


> I am unable to find at Nehru place
> Corsair VX450W, NZXT Gamma


Corsair vx450is available but NZXT isn't. if you want the NZXT cabby, you'll have to order it from Mumbai from primabgb  or itwares!


rpsingh said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion.
> I am also unable to find MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 , is there any other option.


if you can wait 1 week then you might be able to be get it, i enquired about it, even my friend needs it!!!
if you want i can help you out getting it!!!!


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah Corsair vx450W is available.. but how i will get NZXT cabby..and that grapics card


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2010)

rpsingh said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion.
> I am also unable to find MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 , is there any other option.



try SMC. they should have it.



rpsingh said:


> I am unable to find at Nehru place
> Corsair VX450W, NZXT Gamma



a costlier alternate to Corsair VX450W is CoolerMaster GX550W. not so good but the price is nice one. but try Corsair first.



rpsingh said:


> Yeah Corsair vx450W is available.. but how i will get NZXT cabby..and that grapics card



forget NZXT. theres many better choice available.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 18, 2010)

rpsingh said:


> Yeah Corsair vx450W is available.. but how i will get NZXT cabby..and that grapics card


NZXT you'll have to ship it from Mumbai as i wrote above but it'll cost you above 2.5K including shipping!


> try SMC. they should have it.


already checked, its not available anywhere!!!!



> forget NZXT. theres many better choice available.


like?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 18, 2010)

Who says MSI HD 5770 HAWK is not available check at
MSI 5770 HAWK


----------



## mavihs (Jul 18, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Who says MSI HD 5770 HAWK is not available check at
> MSI 5770 HAWK


as i said before, its not available!!!! forget the site!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

mavihs said:


> like?



Cooler Master Elite series or Thermalright. many don't like the Gamma. Gamma/M59 is a personal favorite of mine but many show dissatisfaction over its peculiar design.



Cybertonic said:


> Who says MSI HD 5770 HAWK is not available check at
> MSI 5770 HAWK



don't go by their site. its not updated.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Cooler Master Elite series or Thermalright. many don't like the Gamma. Gamma/M59 is a personal favorite of mine but many show dissatisfaction over its peculiar design.


Personally i hate the Elite Series for there design & air flow, etc!
which one are you suggesting from Thermalright?


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 19, 2010)

hi guys thanks for replies and suggestions..
I am confused about cabinet and power supply which one is good 
and support above given config.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2010)

rpsingh said:


> 4. Planning to overclock: 3


are you planning to OC or not?


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 19, 2010)

i have no idea about OC, whats advantage or disadvantage of it..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

mavihs said:


> Personally i hate the Elite Series for there design & air flow, etc!
> which one are you suggesting from Thermalright?



in short, Elites sucks.

Thermalright Wing. i think theres 2 model priced at around 2.5k. a better alternate to NZXT Gamma without opting for CM Elites.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> in short, Elites sucks.
> 
> Thermalright Wing. i think theres 2 model priced at around 2.5k. a better alternate to NZXT Gamma without opting for CM Elites.


you mean Thermaltake! Wing has 3 - 4 model, which model are you referring to? Also will it be available here?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

mavihs said:


> you mean Thermaltake! Wing has 3 - 4 model, which model are you referring to? Also will it be available here?



the most cheapest one. seen in Lynx. SMC told they can arrange one for me if i need. but went for NZXT from IT wares instead.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the most cheapest one. seen in Lynx. SMC told they can arrange one for me if i need. but went for NZXT from IT wares instead.


don't trust Lynx, its got really bad reputation!

even the OP can buy the Gamma from ITWares only then!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2010)

itwares charges 1k shipping for gamma


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> itwares charges 1k shipping for gamma


then he can buy from primeabgb.com!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

mavihs said:


> don't trust Lynx, its got really bad reputation!



yes i know so use Lynx just as reference point for products available here as well as rough idea of pricing.


----------



## rpsingh (Jul 21, 2010)

I am going to purchase cooler master 690 and corsair vx450W..
 and planning to purchase graphics card for next month as my budget exceeds.
is that right...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2010)

690 is good...go ahead


----------

